# Best aquarium under 30 litres



## Halley (2 Aug 2017)

Hi - what would people suggest as the best aquarium under 30 litres. I know fluval do the edge, the chi etc - anyone any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (2 Aug 2017)

Hi
Aqua nano 30 is a good and tidy tank with massive sump in back to house all the hardware 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Halley (2 Aug 2017)

Thanks - any other suggestions less than 30 - could be 20 or even 15litres?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (2 Aug 2017)

Aquanano are good also the fluval flex


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Aug 2017)

Fluval Spec V at 19 litres, is a winner; I highly recommend


----------



## alto (5 Aug 2017)

Fluval Spec 19 also gets my vote - with the new upgraded light, it's good to grow most plants, it has a nice swimming footprint for fish, versatile scape footprint - my favourite Spec scape is one that is viewed longways from the narrow end (only way it fit, at first I wasn't that keen, but it grew into a surprise), loads of filtration & sponges that last years, all the hardware is hidden behind the black wall
In comparison the Flex is a completely different market, fun colour LED, but significantly lower build quality (than Spec)

Edge is very nice aspect but less convenient to work in & need to upgrade the LED (swap the 46l version LED into the 23l ) if you want to grow anything other than Anubias, java fern etc & unlike the Spec has limited filtration volume (works fine if you stock "normally")

I consider the Chi too small a footprint for even shrimp, unless you go to the 19l & then I'd just go Spec, if you need that small footprint, most people instantly upgrade the LED 

The Flex mini is higher quality as well - light is very stylish & I love the swing arm 

Understanding what's in the kit & considering if it meets your goals is the key to success with these AIO tank, they are only economic if you don't instantly upgrade the individual components

George Farmer did some very nice scapes with some of the AIO kits (just check his "Thread" history to find them quickly)


----------



## Halley (5 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the help - I may try the spec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (5 Aug 2017)

Check  Fluval Aquatics UK site for photos - you can see the new light there (most of the online shops seem to have the old version pictured so confirm which model is shipping)


----------



## jon nash (5 Aug 2017)

just bought used fluval spec 19 on feabay £26


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Aug 2017)

There is a P@H version of the AquaOne Nano 30 that doesn't have the _hidden_ back section which means you have more space but the gubbins are on show.

This is normally £90 but has been on offer twice in the last year at £55.  This includes glass 40cm cube, pretty decent led light, lid, heater and a crappy internal filter.  I have one as a shrimp tank and one that is waiting setup as betta tank.  If you can wait till it is on offer I think it is great value.

Another option is the Dennerle cubes which look good and come in a few different sizes.


----------



## Konsa (5 Aug 2017)

Hi
 The tanks P@H sell are not Aqua nano 40 
Is Aqua one Aspire 55l.
Not sure as they can get it in for U.Tried to get some custom ordered plants from them when they place their order but didn't happen. I presume as a chain they keep in stock only sertain items approved by the executives.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Konsa (5 Aug 2017)

PS .Ignore the actual models I stated.U obviously look for the smaller models. But the idea is the same.
A bit tired here and by the time I read what I posted was not able to edit it.
I also meant that Im not sure if they can get it for U.
Regards Konsa


----------

